# morning cats?



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

does anyone ever fish the morning hours for cats, channel cats more specifically. all my cat fishing has always been in the evening and into the night, but i have more mornings free these days. thanks for any ideas.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bassin in the morning catting at night for me...i have caught 1 big channel at 730 am...earliest i have ever caught one and in a tourney so I would not have otherwise been out there


rapman said:


> does anyone ever fish the morning hours for cats, channel cats more specifically. all my cat fishing has always been in the evening and into the night, but i have more mornings free these days. thanks for any ideas.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I have always done really well catching channel cats from about 430-8AM.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

because of my work shedule, about all I do is fish cats in the morning into the hottest part of the day, and I still catch plenty. just have to work for them, ( Channels and blues) I will admit I have had slightly better luck for flatties in lower light situations ( overcast, rainy or at dusk/sunup) 

Salmonid


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

It can be good fishing. Just a little more work. I like fishing at nite because I'm not watching my pole anxiously.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Sometimes after fishing all night, we get some of the best action right as the sun is starting to come up.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Channels bite good in the AM. If the sun sets at 8:30PM I fish from 7:00 - 10:00 PM. And if the sun rises at 6:00AM I fish from 5:00-8:00 AM. Any other time of the day Im fishing for flatheads or bait. I do think my avg. size goes down in the AM but I tend to catch just as many. In many places that I fish, channels only bite for an hour or even less, small ones may "school" up?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

JimmyMac said:


> Sometimes after fishing all night, we get some of the best action right as the sun is starting to come up.


I agree with this one the most! This is very true and I would agree that 4-8 am will produce some action most mornings. Fish activity is very good usually within the hour the first twilight is coming on. If it is a good day though, it will continue into the day for a good while or all day...just depends. Good luck


----------

